# Algae remover recommendations?



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

What are some of the best products you have had used? My tank has been in green color for the whole summer, even after I did a 65% water change, it's still cloudy. And the green water will be back within a week.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Nothing beats bristlenose pleco's. Put a few in that tank and it will be clean in 2-3 days. No chemicals needed!

Unless of course your stock will kill them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

If you are experiencing green water and not algae on the glass, then the only remedies to that is to cut back on lighting or get a UV sterilizer. On my tank I was having massive algae blooms and after I got a uv sterilizer I never got green water again, and I actually noticed that it took longer for algae to grow on the glass. The UV sterilizer doesn't remove existing algae on glass though.

Personally I've had great experiences with Aqua Ultraviolet UV Sterilizers. They are mainly built for ponds and are weather proof and UV resistant so you will never have to replace them, just the bulb. I believe they have a lifetime warranty but am not sure off the top of my head. I will have to find my box. Plus, if you ever decide to get rid of it, they are worth a decent amount of money on ebay because that is one of the favored brands for pond uv sterilizers. The only problem with this brand though is that it's pricey.

Another brand I've been hearing good things about is Coralife's Turbotwist UV Sterilizer. I have not personally used it but for the price it is a very economical and efficient sterilizer. I do believe though that they wear out after like 4 or 5 years and need replacement. I am not sure though.

Hope that helps,
~Ed


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a pleco in my tank, and do not have problem with algae on the glass. The only problem is the green water.  
I've reduced the lights. And is UV sterilizer the only option? 
Thanks for all of your inputs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Pretty much besides much more frequent water changes, a cut back on feeding to reduce nutrients (although your nutrient problem could be coming from the tap) and cutting back on light the only effective and GUARANTEED way to get rid of green water safely is by using a UV Sterilizer.

Personally I'd recommend one. They work great, clarify the water better than you have ever seen and help protect your fish from bacteria and parasites.

~Ed


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

Would recommend one too. We had the same problem a couple of months ago. Added a UV sterilizer and it all dissapeared within a couple of days.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

I use these on 50g or smaller http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/uv/UVAA-41209.asp?L+scstore+jvnw3427ffe8c2e8+1222342322 and this one on my 80g and gonna use 2 on my soon to be 180g http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/uv/UVAA-41224.asp?L+scstore+jvnw3427ffe8c2e8+1222342322. I find them inexpensive, easy to maintain and they have a built in pump for proper flow across the uv light.


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for all your inputs again! Maybe it's time to start shop for 1 UV Sterilizer.


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am surprised no mentioned a diatom filter. I like UV sterilizers also but DE filters are great for removing green water in hours and to clear up tanks that are cloudy for any other reason. Basically, any time I ever set up a new tank and want it to look clear (Adding gravel always makes a mess) I run my diatom filter and it's crystal clear. I just find them a little more versatile. Also, the life span of UV bulbs is actually very short (typically a large drop off is seen in the first 6 months). Replacement bulbs are also expensive. Many aquarium UV systems are also drastically underpowered to remove large multicellular parasites like ich and such. A diatom filter will definitely remove these pests though.

Just throwing out another option.

FB

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equip ... magic.html

and

http://www.diatomfilter.com/


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

No doubt that a UV filter will clear green water, but that won't solve the root problem. If you've got green water, then you may have an excess of nutrients in the tank that the algae is feeding on. First line of attack should be to remove as much of the organics from the system as possible by vacuuming substrate and cleaning mechanical filtration.

Also evaluate the light intensity and duration. Are you getting direct sunlight on the tank or do you have high output bulbs that you leave on for extended periods?

Changing water alone is just a quick temp fix, as you've seen because changing water alone isn't removing what the algae is feeding on, just some of the algae.

As mentioned by another poster, the source of the nutrients may be in your tap water, so there may be little you can do about it except get the UV, but I wouldn't go that route until you've confirmed that. If you have an excess of detritus in your tank and filters and it's feeding the green algae bloom, a UV just masks an underlying problem that should be resolved, but won't be because the water will look clear and it'll seem as though all is ok. But, the organics will still be there degrading water quality.

Just my .02


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

What is the kelvin rating of your bulbs. If they are around the 6700k range they will make alge blooms like crazy. Higher ratings will allow you to run your lights longer.


----------

